# Estrada x Live Watersports L2Fish



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow! Nice work! Beautiful!


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

I just noticed in the fourth picture the way you carry your fly rod.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

First off that thing is a work of art, it looks absolutely amazing..... the lines of the board with your artwork plus the blue lettering really pops!

I've always wondered how these things were to actually paddle, obviously there's a give and take due to the extreme stability of these things, but I always wondered how these things would be to turn. I recently got a kayak, but have never been on anything designed like this and maybe I'd be shocked by the efficiency.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Bad Ass!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome job man! Looks slick!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done, Eric! You're the resident ms renaissance man. I don't know you find all the effort and time to do all of this stuff.

It might be a thought to install oar locks on fold-up, fold-down stanchions about a yard above the deck to add some speed and maneuverability with oars.

Also, if they could make these out of polymer, it would be the tits on Western rivers as an alternative to conventional drift boats.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

I think I may pick up the 14 or L4


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

That thing is sick Eric! One of these days I'll save up enough $$ to get a piece of your work!!!


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Which designs of yours do the have?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, that shit is just dope!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank's everyone, I love fishing this thing. It's an awesome little watercraft.



Carivera said:


> Which designs of yours do the have?


So far just the blacked out Grand Slam artwork. 

We have also done sticker kits with my artwork within their logo of the tarpon, redfish, sky camo, and slam prints.


----------

